# Piranha POTM May 2004 - part 1



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

I like #4 because it is so clear and crisp.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

how do we get ower pics in this potm comp


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

#4 is the best pic by far!


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

#8


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Im debating between four and nine..


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that elong looks great


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I like that turbo-tern


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

the #9 pic was a badass


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

#9 all the way...its a very nice pic taking it so clear while its moving, and a good effect with the background being blurry!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

#8!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam lots of great pics


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

yeah nice quality pics this month, dont see myself doing too well this time


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I like number 8


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Most definitely #9, that is an awesome picture! It's just a strange coincidence that it is also my old Ternetzi.


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

I love that little tern


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Voted


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

#4.. is very crisp and clear.. i bet i know who's that is.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

#8 looks evil. It's got my vote.

-PK


----------



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

got my vote in


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Done...







!


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

voted!


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Done. I liked number 4


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

#4 is a perfect pic of a red


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

It's pretty clear: number 4 goes on to the finals









Congrats so far, and a thank you goes out to all other contestants that didn't make it this time


----------

